# How to connect / splice really tiny wires?



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Use telephone wire connectors.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/IDEAL-Yellow-IDC-Connectors-25-per-Pack-85-950/100036034


----------



## unlim3 (Nov 28, 2017)

Solder them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Solder with shrink wrap.

Solid core solder. Sold in the electronics department.

install the shrink wrap first, solder the wires, then slide the wrap to cover the solder, shrink the wrap with a flame, careful the wrap can shrink too much, and split open, then you will need to start over.


ED


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Wire nuts. They make tiny ones that will do that no problem.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Part of the decision on how to connect them depends on what size wire you are connecting them to. Overall though I agree with JB, just use telephone wire connectors, their very simple to use and are quite inexpensive. Much simpler and less dependent on the user skills to end up with a good connection.


----------



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok thanks for all the help guys. I measured the gauge of the unsheathed wire with a caliper and it's 26 gauge (.4mm). I think I am going to go with the telephone wire connectors (yellow IDC) since they are cheap and easy. I notice though that descriptions say they are for copper wire and the wire I have appears to be silver colored (aluminum?). Do you think that will be a problem?


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

Deck said:


> Ok thanks for all the help guys. I measured the gauge of the unsheathed wire with a caliper and it's 26 gauge (.4mm). I think I am going to go with the telephone wire connectors (yellow IDC) since they are cheap and easy. I notice though that descriptions say they are for copper wire and the wire I have appears to be silver colored (aluminum?). Do you think that will be a problem?


It is probably "tinned" copper and not aluminium.

To test it, if it will 'take" to solder, it is NOT aluminium.

Of course, if you do have the solder and iron to test it, you could just as easily (or easier) use "heat shrink" tubing and solder - which is less bulky.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> Solder with shrink wrap.
> 
> Solid core solder. Sold in the electronics department.
> 
> ...


Rosin core solder should be used for electronic connections.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

brric said:


> Rosin core solder should be used for electronic connections.


My OOPS it is.

Checked my electronics repair kit, I have a 2 lb roll of Rosin core solder.

So use ROSIN CORE .


ED


----------



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

I ended up using 3m yellow IDC telephone wire connectors over the solder because it was easiest. It worked fine and the clock is working again. I will keep the solder advice in mind if I ever need to solder anything. Thanks for the help everyone


----------

